# Classic Game Re-make Wish List



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll kick this off with a couple I really want to see in HD glory:


G Police and Soul Reaver : Legacy of Kain

I think G-Police would look slick in the style of the Blade Runner movie, and it was a game I couldnt put down, much the same as Colony Wars, which I would also love to see updated. Soul Reaver is still one of my all time favourite titles and a HD version, if nothing else would make the Gothic architecture look very grand. I would say Grand Tourismo, but Ive heard they are making one as we speak , needless to say I'm looking forward to that one. Another noticeable game from the past would be Another World/Flashback, and I think those games, if done with a good storyline, could also be very good modern re-makes.

Anyone else got some good old titles they would like to see re-made?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my short list:

*Bushido Blade
Bushido Blade 2* *
Chrono Cross* *
Final Fantasy VII* *
Final Fantasy IX* *
The Legend of Dragoon* *
Syphon Filter* *
Syphon Filter 2* *
Syphon Filter 3
Vandal Hearts* *
Vandal Hearts II
Altered Beast
Battletoads
Double Dragon
Flashback: The Quest for Identity
The Immortal
Pirates! Gold
Killer Instinct*


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Deus Ex, Outwars which was my first Pc game.


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

Please bring back Munch's Odyssey in HD! LOL, that's gotta be one of the most fun games I've played!! For some odd reason it does not play on the newer 360 slim consoles. How hard can that be, small firmware fix?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That is strange, the old games only run via emulators, its all done in software as far as I am aware. I agree though, it was a fun game, bit weird but it was fun.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Super Mario World wold be great lol.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Off the top of my head:

X-Com
Master of Magic
Lightspeed / Hyperspeed.
Mellennium 2002
Master of Orion
SMAC
Wing Commander: Privateer
Age of Mythology
Emperor of the Fading Suns
Knights of the Old Republic (indeed: most of the Bioware classics in the modern Engine would rule)
Archon
Ghengis Kahn


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Psi-Ops and Manhunt!


----------



## Dallin (Nov 25, 2011)

Age of Mythology
Bushido Blade
Bushido Blade 2 
Super Mario World


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

X-Wing
Wing Commander
Leisure Suit Larry
Dark Forces
Interstate 76

Plus many that are listed above, those are all classics I would enjoy again


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Contra and bubble bauble


----------

